# Zino Platinum Scepter Series Grand Master Cigar Review - Awesome smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice easy draw, mild, no aftertaste.

Read the full review here: Zino Platinum Scepter Series Grand Master Cigar Review - Awesome smoke


----------

